
$20 768Kbps Internet? AT&T “deal” shows sad state of US broadband - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/07/20-for-768kbps-internet-atdeal-shows-sad-state-of-us-broadband/
======
Cyel
This is utterly disappointing. I feel sorry for the many Americans that have
no other options in their area. Perhaps Google fiber will spike some
competition? If people don't avoid them because of their policies concerning
one's privacy.

